# 5 grouse hunts in the wasatch range and NO BIRDS!!



## jason.little (Sep 22, 2008)

I am curious I have been out 5 time in the wasatch range and have seen, not even a single grouse. Other hunters I have talked to say they have seen fairly few to none. Is it the heat? Or What the is making the these stupid chickens so hard to find?


----------



## Rabbit_slayer16 (Oct 18, 2007)

try different elevations. all my birds i have found this year (around 40 or so) have been about the same elevation. different locations but same cover and same elevation. i am in around 8000 to 8500.


----------



## Texscala (Sep 8, 2007)

I have found plenty of birds.....they have been real jumpy and I have yet to take one though.


----------



## Trooper (Oct 18, 2007)

The heat hurts. It'll get better. Some of the grouse I've taken late in the afternoon had empty crops- I don't know that I've seen that more than a few times in my life. My theory is that it's so hot that the birds have just been sitting aound in the shade waiting for it to cool off before grabbing a bite to eat before bed. Numbers may be down a little from last year- but not too much. By the end of the deer hunt all the family groups will be busted up and it will seem like there are more birds.


----------



## Ryfly (Sep 13, 2007)

My first year of hunting grouse I felt the same way. I had seen them while out hiking but when I had a gun in my hands I began to wonder if they even really existed. Then there are days when they seem to be everywhere and you think there is no limit to them.


----------



## Western Charm (Sep 8, 2007)

Man, 5 trips and no birds that sucks! I'd say you've given it an honest effort. I heard the upcoming weekend is going to be cooler temps than we have had so get over to the chukar hills and see how that goes.

Good luck.

Robb

P.S. You do have a decent pointing dog, right? I can't remember what you may have posted about having a birddog.


----------



## jason.little (Sep 22, 2008)

I have a weim. He is 2 years old and been trained by matt miller at slide rock kennels (who siad he was the best weim he had ever seen). My dog has his Jr Hunter title (I wanted to give the dog a year on birds and then persue MH title). He has always found pheasant for me in Washington state, and lots of chuckar and pigeon for training. So I pretty sure he can do the job, unless he has no idea what a pine chicken smells like?


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

I have been looking as well and havnt found any in the usual spots up farmington canyon. I did hear from a buddy that he has pretty good luck up mueller park canyon.

Plan on given it a try after this weekend, ill keep ya posted.


----------



## coydogg (Oct 6, 2007)

Oh man what would it be like to hunt with a dog? I have been hunting grouse for the last 5 years with me and my gun. I do fairly well. I have been out six times this year and got skunked only twice. Hopefully I am going to be moving into a house soon and I will get me a dog and have him out with me next year.


----------



## Ryfly (Sep 13, 2007)

Did you get a grouse yet Jason?


----------



## jason.little (Sep 22, 2008)

So I went hunting on monday, my dog pointed, and as I stepped towards the bird it flushed. Being a new hunter I didn't even think about my aproach, and bang shoot my first pine tree. Dang bird got away. My dog looked at me like I was dumb. Any who, I will keep at it.


----------



## Ryfly (Sep 13, 2007)

jason.little said:


> So I went hunting on monday, my dog pointed, and as I stepped towards the bird it flushed. Being a new hunter I didn't even think about my aproach, and bang shoot my first pine tree. Dang bird got away. My dog looked at me like I was dumb. Any who, I will keep at it.


Well at least that's something!


----------

